
Ask HN: Given a clean slate, is an “uncontrollable internet” possible? - fiokoden
Is it technically possible for there to be &quot;an internet&quot; that cannot be monitored, censored or blocked by any government?
======
PaulHoule
No. They can always sneak in bad hardware, untrustworthy people, etc.

